# Good fishing kayaks $800 and under?



## Ckflyer13

I'm looking to get a fishing kayak that's about $800 or under. My main concerns are stability and storage. Anybody have a kayak in mind like this. 

Thanks 
Collin


----------



## Jason

I got 2 at a sale that would "almost" fit that range....Malibu Stealth 12/14. I've had em several months now. I haven't tried mine and Logan has used his. He likes his and the basic layout of the 14 is about what I was looking fer! Wide and stable and lots of storage!!!


----------



## Yaker

I have been using my Pompeno 120 for several months. I've had it out in the bay and gulf when it got rough and never worried about tipping. Its got a good amount of storage but its hard to reach while sitting down. Paid about $550 from West Marina. Keep your eyes on Craig's list though


----------



## aquatic argobull

Have you seen/tried a Heritage 14 angler? I think it's one of the most underrated kayaks out there. They're stable and dry with a lot of storage space, but they're also fast for their size. I'm about to thin out my kayak collection soon, I have a 2012 that's pretty well rigged. If you're interested, send me a pm.


----------



## FLfishR

Here is some very good information on lower price kayaks.
http://www.yakangler.com/forum/20-water-cooler/24593-reader-recommended-kayaks-under-600


----------



## prelude13

You can't beat an ocean kayak trident 13. I picked one up used for $550 and it is a fishing machine. Its what I started out into kayak fishing with. Its wide, stable, and contains the most storage options of any kayak outside of a Hobie Pro Angler. Its also fairly light weight and easy to transport. Its a great reliable and sturdy yak for the money and it seems like there are always used ones out there to buy.


----------



## King/ling

I have heard good things about these yaks. If I had the extra money I would buy one and mount a trolling motor to it and take it to the gulf or the bay. http://www.basspro.com/Ascend-FS128T-SitOnTop-Angler-Kayak-Desert-Storm/product/12102505321115/


----------



## Neo

Here ya go.

http://http://pensacola.craigslist.org/spo/4195035811.html


http://http://mobile.craigslist.org/spo/4148899941.html

I don't know if they are still around but it's worth a try.


----------



## grgrobards

New, they are a little more but I use the Malibu Stealth 14. Very stable and lots of storage. I am 6'4" and 62 years old. Been out in some pretty rough water and never felt like I might flip. I can stand and throw a cast net, although it took me a while to build the courage. Check out specs and reviews. It's a great boat.


----------



## EllijayFalconsFan

I love the ocean kayak trident 13 and Wilderness System Ride 135. Both can be found around $800 and probably less if used.


----------



## redleg155

http://www.paddleva.com/APP01406-Wi...013-Closeout?gclid=CMeEytuX4LwCFahj7AodlyAArQ

I just bought a 2013 ride 115 at $750..$798 shipped.


----------



## HOKIES2012

OK Scrambler. New around 500.


----------



## PinaColonic

I just bought a used demo FeelFree Moken 10 Angler for $550..and although I have yet to actually use it,(this weekend will be the maiden voyage!) it has good front and rear storage and has a very cool rectangular hatch that flips open near your knees to store the gear you regularly access such as pliers, small lure box, etc. Its 35" wide which will provide good stability.
Some would argue 10 feet is a tad small but I actually prefer it because I can throw it into my 5ft bed in the truck and go. It also has the molded in front and rear handles which give me more peace of mind for putting a ratchet strap through...not to mention the "wheel in the keel"!....which apparently does nothing in sand haha.
Figured i would add my 2 cents!


----------

